# First Trail Cam look of the Season



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

First look of the year. 3 different stands


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

very nice photos. you have some freaky deer in your area :sniper:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Cool looking bucks!

Looks like you got a tough decision to make this year! :beer:


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Couple pics from July I had, my camera hasn't been working too good lately so I may need another. Any suggestions for one around $75 or less? I don't need lazer vision, HD, motion. Just a simple pic is good enough for me.


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

When did you have the cudde by your stand? I thought its always been by my stand. The split main beam has grown into nothin. Little thing. Cool deer tho.


----------

